# Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! :D



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey yall!

I have a new obsession... That I fell in love with last night.. open mouthed tortie Piccies! & I caught my little one yawning tonight & am tickled pink at the picture!  
I'd loooove to see yalls open mouthed pictures of your babies! Be it yawning, eating, drinking, or the like.. id so love for you to post it, for me to laugh & smile about. 
Here's my Mookie-Boo yawning tonight! =O

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jul 7, 2013)

My favorite... Also my avatar 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 7, 2013)

One of my little leopards grazing

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## abclements (Jul 7, 2013)

Bananas for bananas


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 8, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> One of my little leopards grazing
> 
> Heather
> Sent from my Android TFO app



Heather beautiful tort. Love that shell. 
When I read the post feed it looked like it said your Leo was feeding on Heather and I screamed "no!" In my mind thinking Heather is toxic! I was so relieved to see it was your signature. Lol

Here's Benny




Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 8, 2013)

This is Gary smiling


----------



## Flash2013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Great photos! How many shots did it take? Lol gorgeous! [GREEN HEART][TURTLE]


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 8, 2013)

Aww, thanks for sharing! So very cute! I love them all! :B if yall get anymore, be sure to share! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 8, 2013)

Echo eating and showing off his tongue


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Jul 8, 2013)

Munching on spring mix


----------



## alysciaingram (Jul 8, 2013)

Princess Peach


----------



## Redstrike (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## stinax182 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Ferretinmyshoes (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## kristin_roman (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## klinej50 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 12, 2013)

Such sweet pictures! :B I'm going to try to get another open mouth piccie today...  they're so precious! Ehe!


MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## EP429 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rosso, shortly after I got him


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 20, 2013)

How cute! :B I love seeing them eat! & yawn! :O

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Jtort (Jul 20, 2013)

Munching on hibiscus flower


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jul 20, 2013)

Not the best, but hey...


----------



## morloch (Jul 21, 2013)

His mouth is open,,,, just stuffed as usual!!!





what about this one!


----------



## TortyTom (Jul 21, 2013)

This was my Darwin a few months back. I had to fake yawn in front of him many times before he did it. Haha!


----------



## Emmon91 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my yearling Hermann tortoise, Sherlock, trying to grab a treat from me. I love it when he yawns but I couldn't grab the camera in time. lol enjoy 




TortyTom said:


> This was my Darwin a few months back. I had to fake yawn in front of him many times before he did it. Haha!



SOOOOO Cute! lol I will have to try the fake yawning see if I fool Sherlock into yawning. hahaha


----------



## omgamylee (Jul 22, 2013)

I love love love this thread! I, too, have been obsessed with catching our torts with open mouths. Their little pink tongues are the cutest.

Here's some of our sully shots.













TortyTom said:


> This was my Darwin a few months back. I had to fake yawn in front of him many times before he did it. Haha!




This is awesome!




Redstrike said:


>



What a great quality photo! I love it!


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Jul 22, 2013)

Also my Avatar


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



omgamylee said:


> I love love love this thread! I, too, have been obsessed with catching our torts with open mouths. Their little pink tongues are the cutest.
> 
> Here's some of our sully shots.
> 
> ...






Ahhh! Me too! I love seeing their tongues!  its sooo beyond precious!

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)




TortyTom said:


> This was my Darwin a few months back. I had to fake yawn in front of him many times before he did it. Haha!




Does that really work?! I know what ill be doing tonight.  Mook will yawn, one way or another! Bahahaha! :B j/k...  I def will try it. That's too cute.  love the picture, BTW! I love alllll the pictures, everyone! 
MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jul 22, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



OMG now that's a great shot, there!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



OCTortoiseGuy said:


> Also my Avatar



Wowzers! His eyes! What species is that?


----------



## Tortaholic (Jul 23, 2013)

Mort! The first day I got him.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



Tortaholic said:


> Mort! The first day I got him.



Hee! First thought in my head, after seeing the piccie: "ROAR! I IS DINOSAURRRRR!" XD

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jul 23, 2013)

Does it count if my Tortoise has his mouth open....permanently? ;-)




Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Schlomo the rescue Sulcata
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis)
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



SenjiSandy said:


> Does it count if my Tortoise has his mouth open....permanently? ;-)
> 
> 
> Sandy in Oregon
> ...



Omg! >.o poor baby! What in the world happened to him?! Animal attack, I'm guessing? Poor baby.... He's still handsome, regardless of his permanently open mouth.  give him a hug & cuddle from me!  do tell his story, though?

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm a veterinary technician. He was brought to our hospital last Tuesday, found on the side of the road like this. I know nothing about him. He's eating, gaining weight, curious, busy. I'm in love.


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Schlomo the rescue Sulcata
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis)
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 23, 2013)

If someone did this on purpose, id love to know how karma repays this'n! 
That's great you're a vet tech! I was going for that, & the shelter I worked at 2yrs kept dragging butt, promising to get me certified.. as I did all the medical work on the cats... Shhhh.. lol... But she never did get me certified, & closed down, so I got the crappy end there... Blah... I loved working there! I miss it... 
That's great you took the tortie home!  I'm sure he will be well cared for!  what kind of treatment is he receiving? Just antibiotics, or more? I assume they cleaned up the edges on his wound? Best of luck w/him! In almost a month into owning my 1st tort-tort & lovvvve it! :B
MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Jul 24, 2013)

Winston in a 45+ year old California Desert Tortoise (CDT) His eyes are fantastic, with his dark color the eyes look like they glow.



LeopardTortLover said:


> OCTortoiseGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Also my Avatar
> ...


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jul 24, 2013)

He's amazing! And eyes really do pop


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



OCTortoiseGuy said:


> Winston in a 45+ year old California Desert Tortoise (CDT) His eyes are fantastic, with his dark color the eyes look like they glow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only imagine what it would be like to have torts roaming around like that.. in the wild around there, I mean. We had a hundred and twenty five year old snapper here a few years ago. she had came out to lay eggs, in our yard.. She was huge! Really interesting. the local wildlife man came out and got her, then took her to a safe area. She would have gotten killed here, with the wild dogs around. 125 yrs old though! Imagine her stories she could tell. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Punkkid364 (Jul 27, 2013)

Saw this little guy in a reptile place in Tucson two weeks ago. He was trying to bite my finger through the glass! Super cute.


----------



## alysciaingram (Jul 27, 2013)

my greedy little girl.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 27, 2013)

Ahhh! Darling!  2 questions...! What type, & how old?  oh & what kind of leaf is she eating? I'm still learning plants that Mookie-Boo can have.  

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## dwright27 (Jul 27, 2013)

This isn't mine, but I got reminded of this picture after the "raaawwwrr I'm a dinosaur" comment 


Oh and I just found these in my imgur folder XD


----------



## leftycrane (Jul 28, 2013)

I figured I should post my ham here...he's now infamous for his feed me face. Here is Neptune, and it has been dubbed that he is saying "ermegerd strawbewwies!!!"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tortugatamer (Aug 3, 2013)

This is my new favorite thread!!


This is Rufus when we first got him.

Sent from my MB865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 4, 2013)

Birthday Boy


----------



## TortyTom (Aug 4, 2013)

LeopardTortLover said:


> Birthday Boy



Haha! Love it!


----------



## livs (Aug 4, 2013)

Emmon91 said:


> Here is my yearling Hermann tortoise, Sherlock, trying to grab a treat from me. I love it when he yawns but I couldn't grab the camera in time. lol enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was just looking through these adorable pictures and just wanted to say what a beautiful tortoise and enclosure you have


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally got a pic! Princesse munching on clover 




diaboliqueturtle said:


> I finally got a pic! Princesse munching on clover



Pic not posting :-(




diaboliqueturtle said:


> I finally got a pic! Princesse munching on clover
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scene 1, take 2:


----------



## BuffaloTortoise (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome pics, everyone! Here are a few of mine from this weekend.



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using TortForum mobile app


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 5, 2013)

leftycrane said:


> I figured I should post my ham here...he's now infamous for his feed me face. Here is Neptune, and it has been dubbed that he is saying "ermegerd strawbewwies!!!"



Priceless!


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



leftycrane said:


> I figured I should post my ham here...he's now infamous for his feed me face. Here is Neptune, and it has been dubbed that he is saying "ermegerd strawbewwies!!!"




Is It just me, or can anyone else picture him in a little choir of torties, all doing this face & singing "joy to da torts, da skwabewwies heewa!"?! XD LMAO! I LOVE NEPTUNE & HIS FEED ME FACE! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## PJDruce (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my Tilly being a fool  




Paul Druce
Sheffield, UK
Nerdy Mathsy Physicsy Guy with love for shelled warriors!


----------



## leftycrane (Aug 5, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Is It just me, or can anyone else picture him in a little choir of torties, all doing this face & singing "joy to da torts, da skwabewwies heewa!"?! XD LMAO! I LOVE NEPTUNE & HIS FEED ME FACE!!



Hahaha too funny. I think you're his number one fan


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post Open-Mouthed Tortie Piccies! *



leftycrane said:


> *misskerrimoo* said:
> 
> 
> > Is It just me, or can anyone else picture him in a little choir of torties, all doing this face & singing "joy to da torts, da skwabewwies heewa!"?! XD LMAO! I LOVE NEPTUNE & HIS FEED ME FACE!!
> ...



Lol!  I'd have him heavy as a lead bowling ball in a month, giving him food, to make that adorable face!! :B you should make a video of him & YouTube it... People would go nuts over it! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 5, 2013)

Love all the pics...thank you for sharing...


----------



## Shelby13 (Aug 6, 2013)

our lovely little horsefield Verne, he is just way too cute


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Love the last picture  My tortoise sometimes thinks my fingers are food


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 6, 2013)

His tongue is so thick! Compared to my leos


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

ok you asked for it .......


































Hey that was fun â€¦â€¦


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the one on the towel 'snoway'? Looks quite light. That's my fave pic


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

LeopardTortLover said:


> Is the one on the towel 'snoway'? Looks quite light. That's my fave pic



Nope .... one of snow's syblings .....


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Aug 6, 2013)

Good lordie! How many torties do you have?! Lol.. the pictures are adorable. :B

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Good lordie! How many torties do you have?! Lol.. the pictures are adorable. :B
> 
> MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:
> 
> ...



A lot ! ....


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## daveon (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 9, 2013)

That Sulcata mouth! Flipping heck! Huuuuuge.


----------



## Jlant85 (Aug 9, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> I have a new obsession... That I fell in love with last night.. open mouthed tortie Piccies! & I caught my little one yawning tonight & am tickled pink at the picture!
> I'd loooove to see yalls open mouthed pictures of your babies! Be it yawning, eating, drinking, or the like.. id so love for you to post it, for me to laugh & smile about.
> ...



Love seeing mookies pictures! man i fell off the forums for a while.




Shelby13 said:


> our lovely little horsefield Verne, he is just way too cute



Lol! i love this picture!




PJDruce said:


> Here's my Tilly being a fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky you! he's trimming his beak! I just did a rescue w/ a tortoise who's beak just over grew and couldnt eat!


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## mrboxfile (Aug 12, 2013)

I've just put this vid on another thread but thought I'd share it here too...I managed to get Tifa yawning on video  

http://youtu.be/BhbJNGy7l0M


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hahaha so cute


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 12, 2013)

Omg that's so so cute!!!!!!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 12, 2013)

Wilma eating chicken

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------

